# Bra Allergy? Irritable Boob Syndrome?



## gingerbooberri

Thank you for the milk soak idea. I tried that a few weeks ago after reading it on another site. It may have lowered the chemical odor, but my hands were still reacting to the clothing so I called Talbot's and Ann Taylor who both agreed to take back the clothes that were purchased a month and a half prior. As I was packing them up in a bag, my eyes began burning. As soon as I walked away, they eased, which tells me the clothes were still harboring the chemical, which scares the heck out of me! Milk may eliminate the odor but may not lower the amount of chemical in the clothing.


----------



## selchiechildofcassandra

@_gingerbooberri_ 

Hey, just wanted to let you know that the milk soak does actually remove formaldehyde (not just the smell), but it can take several soaks, and occasionally you also need other cleaning methods thrown in.

I once bought a shirt online that was just lovely (and on sale!), washed it regularly...then ended up doing milk soaks (at least 3, and one I let soak covered in the fridge for 24 hours), washing with borax, washing with baking soda & more detergent, soaking in white vinegar... It became a matter of desperation-fueled pride - I was not going to let the chemicals win! It took about 12 washings & various soaks before I could wear the shirt without my skin burning. So yeah...it's possible, but not necessarily worth the trouble. :wink: If I did that with a bra, it probably would've fallen apart with all those washings by the time it was safely chemical free!


----------



## gloriafowms

Sun Lips said:


> The strangest thing is happening to me lately - past three weeks or so.
> 
> I'm getting this sort of rash which is basically made up of small, red, dry patches. Some of them are raised and some are not; some are itchy and some are not.
> 
> They appear only on skin that is covered by my bra, or the immediate surrounding area. In particular, the sides of my breasts, under/around my armpits, and my collarbone/shoulder area where my bra straps sit. They are not pimples and don't appear to be full of anything - more like bug bites, really.
> 
> I thought it was one bra in particular that caused it, and going bra-less for two days seemed to clear it up a little. However, I'm rather chesty and it's uncomfortable for me to do that. I've been avoiding the bra in question but my other bras seem to be causing irritation just as badly.
> bras for sensitive skin
> Laundry detergent has not changed, perfume/body wash/etc have not changed.
> 
> I've read about intertrigo, but as far as I can tell, that generally occurs in folds of skin (typically under the breast) and I don't have any problem there. I'm not sure if it could be chafing - I've gone to a lot of trouble to make sure I'm actually wearing the right bra size and everything. The offending bras are made of nylon and spandex, but I've been wearing the same Body by Victoria bras for years.
> 
> Could I have developed an allergy to the materials used? Has anyone experienced something similar? Chafing? Heat rash? I'm going to wear cotton sports bras for a few days to see if they bother me less, but I'm really uncomfortable without underwire.
> 
> I know this is an odd question (and an odd place to ask it) but perhaps someone will have a clue what's going on here. Thanks in advance for reading all about my breast problems.
> 
> EDIT: Concerning a possible allergy, I am not having any problems with underwear or tights/leggings, most of which are nylon/spandex combinations. Hmm.


I am facing the same issue.


----------



## Sparky

It's possibly your skin telling you that your new relationship is not working out, and you are not exactly compatible with the person. You might not exactly think so in the mind, though your skin is reacting to the circumstances.

I wouldn't wear anything besides cotton on sensitive areas, especially as underwear.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Sun Lips said:


> The strangest thing is happening to me lately - past three weeks or so.
> 
> I'm getting this sort of rash which is basically made up of small, red, dry patches. Some of them are raised and some are not; some are itchy and some are not.
> 
> They appear only on skin that is covered by my bra, or the immediate surrounding area. In particular, the sides of my breasts, under/around my armpits, and my collarbone/shoulder area where my bra straps sit. They are not pimples and don't appear to be full of anything - more like bug bites, really.
> 
> I thought it was one bra in particular that caused it, and going bra-less for two days seemed to clear it up a little. However, I'm rather chesty and it's uncomfortable for me to do that. I've been avoiding the bra in question but my other bras seem to be causing irritation just as badly.
> 
> Laundry detergent has not changed, perfume/body wash/etc have not changed.
> 
> I've read about intertrigo, but as far as I can tell, that generally occurs in folds of skin (typically under the breast) and I don't have any problem there. I'm not sure if it could be chafing - I've gone to a lot of trouble to make sure I'm actually wearing the right bra size and everything. The offending bras are made of nylon and spandex, but I've been wearing the same Body by Victoria bras for years.
> 
> Could I have developed an allergy to the materials used? Has anyone experienced something similar? Chafing? Heat rash? I'm going to wear cotton sports bras for a few days to see if they bother me less, but I'm really uncomfortable without underwire.
> 
> I know this is an odd question (and an odd place to ask it) but perhaps someone will have a clue what's going on here. Thanks in advance for reading all about my breast problems.
> 
> EDIT: Concerning a possible allergy, I am not having any problems with underwear or tights/leggings, most of which are nylon/spandex combinations. Hmm.



It sounds like a fungal infection tbh: Breast Fungus (Itchy Fungal Rash) Causes, Pictures, Treatment – Phaa.com

So anti fungal cream may fix all. Wash bras in very hot water or get rid of and switch to cotton. Make sure that you dry completely after showering

Edit: apparently this post is like 9 years old. Em sorry about that. 

Hopefully it's fixed by now


----------

